# Computer keeps restarting after installing new motherboard



## sazkion (May 22, 2013)

I just installed a new GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 motherboard. I installed my old stock CPU fan after cleaning it with canned air and wiping the base, it got pretty noisy before the computer crashed so I'm thinking it could be a CPU temp issue. Right now my CPU is sitting at 47.0 C on my bios screen. It booted up find for the first time and I started watching a youtube video after reacivating it when it crashed and now it won't stay on for longer then a minute. Windows won't boot after it crashes unless I turn it off and then back on.

When I boot and open speedfan the temperatures seem to fluctuate. The ones you see on the link is when the computer first booted after idling in bios for several minutes
http://i.imgur.com/K24nx1R.jpg

I read that I need to re-install windows after installing a new motherboard. It booted up fine and I was able to reactivate it using the phone option though. Could I still need to reinstall Windows 8 even though it booted up fine?


----------



## Kaynar (May 22, 2013)

Wait for others to confirm but, using wrong motherboard drivers is a very bad idea!  A clean windows install after motherboard swap is needed i think.


----------



## Black.Raven (May 22, 2013)

Windows 8 is very compatible and handy with a lot of hardware nowadays. i've seen it boot from an imac, from a installed hdd from an other pc.

the problem is that you need to reinstall whenever you replace your motherboard, unless its 
the same type. 

Its more secure and prevents you from getting rare bsod's and stuff like that, you wont like that.

and a reinstall will probably take a day or two to get things right, if you need to figure the problems out that you get when you replace your motherboard, that will take as much time.

since windows vista there's easy transfer, handy for making a transfer file for your data,
but you will need to install your programs again.


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2013)

I've successfully changed motherboards without reinstalling. I actually just pulled my desktop SSD out and put it in my Laptop when I upgraded and I had no issues. I ended up re-installing eventually tho as I moved to windows 8.

As others have said, reinstalling is a good idea if you swap out your mobo, but not essential.
You might want to try something like driver sweeper first.

Your temps do actually look a little high for idle and that could be the issue. make sure you have installed the heatsink and TIM correctly. Maybe try re-seating it.


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, always reinstall windows when installing a new motherboard even if its similar and/or marked as compatible with drivers. Simply isnt worth this hassle trying to patch it together.


----------



## sazkion (May 22, 2013)

Ok I'll get a Windows 8 installation DVD then. I ordered a new heatsink off of Amazon and it should be here tomorrow as well. I'll leave the current one on their for now until the new one arrives tomorrow. I know it takes a little time for the CPU and heatsink to "settle" with the thermal paste, I doubt it would be the issue but could that causing it?

On the DVD should I choose the repair option? Is their an option to backup the harddrive to another drive? My computer has 3 other hard drives that I could use for the backup.

Any idea why Windows would refuse to boot after it crashes the first time? I get the Windows splash screen (with the four squares) and it just stays there until I power off the machine and then back on.

Another random question, would backing up a SSD drive shorten it's lifespan? I know SSD drives can only do a certain amount of read/writes and usually lasts for several years. I want to keep a backup but not if it uses my SSD drive faster.


----------



## sazkion (May 23, 2013)

I can't even get my windows dvd to boot. I ordered a new heatsink so it should be here tomorrow. I'm really hoping that'll fix it. I'll double check all of the connections on the motherboard as well as all of the pins for the CPU


----------



## kn00tcn (May 23, 2013)

wouldnt the bios show high temps as well?

ssds should be fine when reading, only writing reduces the lifespan

paste settling depends on the paste, some are designed to be ready within minutes


----------



## drdeathx (May 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> As a rule of thumb, always reinstall windows when installing a new motherboard even if its similar and/or marked as compatible with drivers. Simply isnt worth this hassle trying to patch it together.



That is not true. I have used probably 50 boards with the same OS and drive. Plug and play baby and everything still works perfect.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2013)

sazkion said:


> I just installed a new GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 motherboard. I installed my old stock CPU fan after cleaning it with canned air and wiping the base, it got pretty noisy before the computer crashed so I'm thinking it could be a CPU temp issue. Right now my CPU is sitting at 47.0 C on my bios screen. It booted up find for the first time and I started watching a youtube video after reacivating it when it crashed and now it won't stay on for longer then a minute. Windows won't boot after it crashes unless I turn it off and then back on.
> 
> When I boot and open speedfan the temperatures seem to fluctuate. The ones you see on the link is when the computer first booted after idling in bios for several minutes
> http://i.imgur.com/K24nx1R.jpg
> ...




 What was the hard drive used for before, did you remove the old drivers from what ever it came from? Have you booted into safe mode? Have you installed the new drivers for the new board?


----------



## drdeathx (May 23, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> What was the hard drive used for before, did you remove the old drivers from what ever it came from? Have you booted into safe mode? Have you installed the new drivers for the new board?



you don't have to remove the old drivers. windows handles this


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> you don't have to remove the old drivers. windows handles this



What version, I assume 7 and newer? didn't catch what OS he was running. Sorry to high jack, was trying to help!


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> That is not true. I have used probably 50 boards with the same OS and drive. Plug and play baby and everything still works perfect.



Good for you, not all of us are so lucky, and in this instance, OP might not be either. I switched from and Asus to Asus and got blue screens. Sadly we're not all in a vacuum with a plug and play drive that works on any MoBo.
Your comment is not invalid, but neither is mine.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

did you replace the thermal paste?


----------



## Sasqui (May 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Good for you, not all of us are so lucky, and in this instance, OP might not be either. I switched from and Asus to Asus and got blue screens. Sadly we're not all in a vacuum with a plug and play drive that works on any MoBo.
> Your comment is not invalid, but neither is mine.



+1 Always start with a clean slate when installing a new MB.  CPU change, never had a problem at all.  GPU change?  Uninstall old drivers first.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 23, 2013)

I've never depended on the OS to load the drivers for me, I guess I'm not a lazy fat azz like I thought I was. 
 Questions like this should be answered by one person so as to HELP the OP, not to confuse him like over half the posts here do! Instead of correcting others...............I guess that would be too useful?  BUT MY POST COUNTS JUST WENT UP ONE MORE POSTING!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> I've never depended on the OS to load the drivers for me, I guess I'm not a lazy fat azz like I thought I was.
> Questions like this should be answered by one person so as to HELP the OP, not to confuse him like over half the posts here do! Instead of correcting others...............I guess that would be too useful?  BUT MY POST COUNTS JUST WENT UP ONE MORE POSTING!



oh the irony.


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

Windows installation is related to the type of motherboard used before and after. If the new motherboard is identical to the previous(like having same chipsets and chips), it might not need a new installation. But sometimes, it needs. Personal experience: I had an Intel D915GAV motherboard which was accidentally killed by me(VRM). Afterwards, I purchased a Foxconn 45 CMX motherboard and when it booted, while loading Windows it BSODed. I had to re-install Windows. It was Windows XP though. Windows 7 and 8 might have better compatibility.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

windows 7 has much better compatibility.  you can take your amd system's boot hdd and boot it up from a amd system anywhere..

dont know about intel.


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

No idea. But a friend of mine upgraded AMD system(Phenom II X4) to a Core i5 3rd Gen system and he didn't need to reinstall OS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2013)

A reinstall is always the best bet just so you don't get problems, and don't forget startisback (i posted it on here) on win 8,need that start menu.


----------



## itsakjt (May 23, 2013)

tigger said:


> A reinstall is always the best bet just so you don't get problems, and don't forget startisback (i posted it on here) on win 8,need that start menu.



Exactly. And it does no harm.


----------



## sazkion (May 24, 2013)

I can always boot into bios fine. Sometimes the bios screen will pop up twice. I opened up advanced settings using a windows disk and wiped my SSD drive and am trying to reinstall Windows 8 on it again. Whenever I check the temperature for my CPU it is always around 40 degrees Celsius.

While in the installation process my computer will randomly restart. It has gotten past the main loading bar once and to the point where it said that windows needs to restart to continue. After I let it restart it came up with the error that windows couldn't load and to try running a repair. I let it try again and then it said that windows had an unexpected reboot and now I need to start the installation over again. I formatted the hard drive again and it rebooted while preparing files to install. It then froze on the windows logo after I selected to boot from CD. I'm still staring at that logo right now as I'm writing this on my laptop

I only have my SSD drive and DVD drive plugged into my SATA ports right now.

I am completely confused. Could this be a motherboard issue? I had to send my original motherboard back when I built my computer 4ish years ago. It would be very weird for it to happen again.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 24, 2013)

i think your SSD is dead.


----------



## sazkion (May 24, 2013)

Dang, I just bought it around 6 months ago. Is it possible to install Windows on an existing drive without removing any files on it? I have a 1TB that I could use but it has all of my game saves on it


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 24, 2013)

Guys using Win7
 PLEASE STOP TELLING THIS GUY TO RE-INSTALL WINDOWS 8. There is no need to re install this OS IS A ONE TIME INSTALL.Changing the motherboard will only give him a new activation which he already said he did over phone,Which means Win8 already loaded the drivers to boot.When you change hardware with Win8 it auto goes into a clean refresh state which loads the drivers ,If anyone has ever used Win8 in the advance options on the F4 key you guys will know what i am talking about.His programs and user files will be there ,Just WIn8 will delete all the old drivers and re install the new ones ,And  I bet he says YES IT TOOK ABOUT 5mins to load WIN8 when i first booted it up with new Motherboard........

As for the original posters  question ,I briefly read that it could the ssd,And you are wondering if you put the OS on the 1 TB drive ,Yes and maybe no... do you have something like Drive Image software that came with the SSD?You could use that to make a small enough  boot partition on the 1 TB and copy the OS to it.OR do you have an old sata drive you could copy o the ssd to and keep the 1tb in tact?


PS

XBOX One para phrase and name means something that you lot seem to be ignorant to why it is called ONE 
ONE OS WIN8
ONE CELL PHONE
ONE TIME INSTALL ......
ONE MS USER ACCOUNT (XBOX LIVE ECT.....)


Getting the hint that if all these have ONE OS being win8 you control all AS ONE?


----------



## sazkion (May 24, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Guys using Win7
> PLEASE STOP TELLING THIS GUY TO RE-INSTALL WINDOWS 8. There is no need to re install this OS IS A ONE TIME INSTALL.Changing the motherboard will only give him a new activation which he already said he did over phone,Which means Win8 already loaded the drivers to boot.When you change hardware with Win8 it auto goes into a clean refresh state which loads the drivers ,If anyone has ever used Win8 in the advance options on the F4 key you guys will know what i am talking about.His programs and user files will be there ,Just WIn8 will delete all the old drivers and re install the new ones ,And  I bet he says YES IT TOOK ABOUT 5mins to load WIN8 when i first booted it up with new Motherboard........
> 
> As for the original posters  question ,I briefly read that it could the ssd,And you are wondering if you put the OS on the 1 TB drive ,Yes and maybe no... do you have something like Drive Image software that came with the SSD?You could use that to make a small enough  boot partition on the 1 TB and copy the OS to it.OR do you have an old sata drive you could copy o the ssd to and keep the 1tb in tact?
> ...



Is this something that can be done using the command prompt on the repair disk? I don't have any way to boot into windows right now. I had windows on my SSD drive and my other 3 drives only had files. I could probably plug in a old hard drive and install XP on it and then use that to copy files from my 1TB to my other ones


----------



## de.das.dude (May 24, 2013)

sazkion said:


> Dang, I just bought it around 6 months ago. Is it possible to install Windows on an existing drive without removing any files on it? I have a 1TB that I could use but it has all of my game saves on it



you can take the hdd to a friends comp and transfer game saves.


else you can use a bootable linux version like fedora to boot from a usb pendrive and use another pendrive to backup.


----------



## drdeathx (May 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> did you replace the thermal paste?



I had these symptoms once, thought it was the drive and it was a bad sata cable. OP try replacing sata cables.


----------



## Black.Raven (May 24, 2013)

you can, then you start up the install, when you are at the partition screen, dont do anything to modifiy it, only select next, and all the old windows files from the previous installations will be at C:\windows.old. then you can copy your savegames from the windows.old folder, and you're good to go. 

Some people say never to format a ssd, I dont have experience with formatting them, because
sometimes im a little paranoid when it comes to drive safety. you can just delete the partitions next time when you install something on your ssd.


----------



## sazkion (May 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you can take the hdd to a friends comp and transfer game saves.
> 
> 
> else you can use a bootable linux version like fedora to boot from a usb pendrive and use another pendrive to backup.



Most of my friends play on laptops so I wouldn't be able to use that, I'll try the bootable linux version though. I believe I still have one of them. I'll try that when I get home from work today.



drdeathx said:


> I had these symptoms once, thought it was the drive and it was a bad sata cable. OP try replacing sata cables.



I have a couple of new ones that I'll switch it out with. Would you recommend only the SSD at first and then the DVD if the problem persists?



Black.Raven said:


> you can, then you start up the install, when you are at the partition screen, dont do anything to modifiy it, only select next, and all the old windows files from the previous installations will be at C:\windows.old. then you can copy your savegames from the windows.old folder, and you're good to go.
> 
> Some people say never to format a ssd, I dont have experience with formatting them, because
> sometimes im a little paranoid when it comes to drive safety. you can just delete the partitions next time when you install something on your ssd.



I remember that it'll copy old windows files to the windows.old folder, but this hard drive only has files on it as well as some programs that were installed. I don't believe it even has a Windows folder. Will it still copy everything on it to the windows.old? I believe the hard drive has the MDR format instead of the GPT so it won't let me install Windows 8 on it without changing it first. Can I convert it without losing data since I'll be doing in before anything boots?

I looked around on google and it appears that formating a SSD isn't a bad thing, I'm hoping this is the case.


----------



## Black.Raven (May 24, 2013)

as far as i know windows is mdr (it could be changed with win8). if you dont change it, it will put the windows folder next to the folders you already have.


----------



## sazkion (May 24, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> as far as i know windows is mdr (it could be changed with win8). if you dont change it, it will put the windows folder next to the folders you already have.



When I went to install Windows 8 two days ago I encountered the issue where it wouldn't let me install on any drives that were mdr, I'm guessing they were mdr when I had Windows 7 and then it didn't make a difference when I upgraded to Windows 8. The installer doesn't like the mdr drives, it won't let me select the drive to install Windows on. Do you know if converting it would cause memory loss? It doesn't seem like it does but this drive has some of my old backup files and I don't want to lose them.


----------



## Black.Raven (May 24, 2013)

No, You will lose files, as you need to format it first to actually change it to gpt. but all the installations i have are mdr.


----------



## sazkion (May 25, 2013)

The issue was my motherboard. I plugged in my old one and everything worked fine. Pretty annoying, but at least everything works. 

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

